# Sausage



## amberg (Nov 6, 2017)

Not much, but I like it! Pretty good I think! 

edit, the one on the left is Chorizo with the LEM season pack, the other is sweet Italian with the LEM pack.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 6, 2017)

Your sausage looks good. What year is your 8N tractor?


----------



## amberg (Nov 6, 2017)

smokin peachey said:


> Your sausage looks good. What year is your 8N tractor?



It is a 1946 2n, that daddy bought new when he got out out the Army in 1946 ( bless him ) And I will keep it running I hope.


----------



## amberg (Nov 6, 2017)

Love to cold smoke bacon and hams, shoulders, also. Hmmm! As stated we always killed hogs every year and salted the meat down, Which I do not recommend in this day in time.


----------



## amberg (Nov 6, 2017)

Not much, but I do like bacon. Sausage is Even better.!


----------



## tropics (Nov 7, 2017)

All them smoked goodies look great Points
Richie :)


----------



## gary s (Nov 7, 2017)

*






 Good afternoon and welcome to the forum from a cool, cloudy November day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## amberg (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks guys, I try to read the posts on here every chance I get. I like checking out all the sausage and stick recipes. Next time pork butts go on sale I am going to make up a 5# batch of kielbasa. Will try to post up some Qview. Getting pretty cold up here now, 30's and 40's all week, 20's by the weekend.


----------



## amberg (Nov 9, 2017)

Did a couple venison and beef SS in the smoker a couple weeks ago, they turned out ok I think. Not a very good money shot, but it does taste good!! I think that the smoker temp. got a little to high on the summer sausage. It got up to 190 for about half hour before I noticed it. The taste is still there, but I lost to much fat I think. Might have to start looking for a cheap pid controller for the smokers.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi there and welcome!

How did that LEM Chorizo come out? 

Lem's Fresh Brat and Lem's Cured Franks make the best Brats and Franks I've ever had anywhere!


----------



## amberg (Nov 10, 2017)

The Chorizo was very good I think, even the wife liked it. I think that I am going to use the 26 mm casings next time instead of the 21 mm casings, As I can do the Italian and the Chorizo, and the Kielbasa with one casing. The Kielbasa is yet to be done. Not long I hope. As I like to mostly do breakfast sausage.  

Love this site!!  Charlie 

Always open for ideas! :)


----------



## amberg (Nov 10, 2017)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> How did that LEM Chorizo come out?
> 
> Lem's Fresh Brat and Lem's Cured Franks make the best Brats and Franks I've ever had anywhere!



We loved the both the LEM  Chorizo and the Sweet Italian in the 5 lb. packs, As to let it be known, We have not tried many seasons yet.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 10, 2017)

amberg said:


> We loved the both the LEM  Chorizo and the Sweet Italian in the 5 lb. packs, As to let it be known, We have not tried many seasons yet.



I like the Sweet Italian and Hot Italian from LEM's. 

The LEM's breakfast sausage mixes were bland to me, Hot was better than Regular. 

The Fresh Brats and the cured Franks seasoning can be a tad salty so mix a little lighter by going with scant measurements or a little less, rather than overflowing or heaping measurements.
I try and mix to what I guess is 2-3 pounds lighter of seasoning on my 20-30 pound batches of sausage :)

I did NOT like their summer sausage seasoning.  It should be called Corned Beef seasoning and then it would be a very good Corned Beef flavor mix hahahaha

I can go on more about LEM's jerky, sausage stick, and bacon seasonings if you like but I'll stop here for now :)


----------



## amberg (Nov 13, 2017)

I agree, as I usually make my own breakfast season, I did try the LEM breakfast season, and also thought that it was not to good to me. As I like a lot of sage and pepper. I have found that the ac legg # 110 is edible, with some extra sage and black pepper. The most of my sausage making has been from killing hogs every year, ( not lately ) and grinding the trimming, which used to be up to 200 plus lbs. every year back in the old days, and we had a ( lady) make 4 tubs of lard with the fat, plus fry the pig feet just for me.  Hmmm! If my wife can still find it I think we have a recipe for breakfast sausage that does 22#s per batch.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 14, 2017)

I would love to see the recipe.
I often take extra ground beef (80/20) and add plenty of garlic, pepper, and sage to do a makeshift breakfast sausage and it has come out great!  The only issue I have is I have so little excess ground beef and/or sage on hand I don't do it so much lol.

Until this past hunting season 100% of my sausage making has been from deer and/or pigs I have hunted.  This year I failed to score a pig on my hunting trip so I bought some pork at the store to make my yearly batch of Pork Franks.  
I learned this year about the difference in wild pork vs farm pork when making my Franks.  The wild pork is just a heartier and I thing tastier meat where the farm pork is more delicate and lighter in natural flavor.

Also the wild pork sausage turns deep red/maroon in color while smoking while the franks turned pink.  This was very interesting.

Both are great but just have some differences :)


----------



## amberg (Nov 23, 2017)

Sorry so late! tallbm1
This is the recipe that we used for many years, as I think that it is lacking a little in the sage for me, as I always added about a Tb. more for my taste as I like a lot of sage.

Breakfast sausage
22# meat
1/2 cup salt
3 heaping TBS sage
3 TBS black pepper
Sprinkle with brown sugar and run through grinder again. ( I only run through one time )

For my taste I add a little more sage, plus a tsp of red pepper flakes per 10#s .

Ground about 18# deer meat today, and another in the fridge cooling off today, hope to get some pics. soon.


----------



## amberg (Nov 23, 2017)

Not sure if you can read the recipe, but it is stated above, it is not my favorite but it is not to bad. Here are a few pics from today, my buddy is always in a hurry so I did not get to get the pics. I wanted to get. Two small hind quarters and shoulders and the back strap from today. And some of the vacuum sealed burger from this morning.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks for the recipe!


----------

